# Millennium boat seats



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you want comfort seats in all this hot weather we have been having the Mellennium seat can't be beat. Just installed my 2nd seat yesterday. They don't hold water either. There is a saltwater version available as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Been telling ya'll fer years!!! hahhaha They stay cool on hot days with no burning like vinyl!!!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, I got one about a year ago and loved it...so got another. Those plastic/vinyl seats get so hot in the sun they almost burn your hand when touched.


----------



## oliver305 (Oct 29, 2020)

I am also using Millennium boat seats, it really great. I am very impressed with how comfortable this chair is. The back is really high which is great. The chair breathes well, swivels easily, and is just flat out awesome! You can't beat the price for this chair and the quality and comfort you will receive.


----------



## garyroe (Nov 26, 2020)

I also bought that Millennium Boat Seat. I use them in my fishing boat AND my duck boat. I can sit in this chair in soaking wet waders and still have some air flow. Between the kids, dogs, hunting partners, pressure washer, snow, ice, rain, heat, freezing temps and generally all around ROUGH life in a duck boat, this seat has yet to miss a beat. Its used as a step getting in and out of the boat carrying way more weight than we should and it has yet to stretch out even a little bit. I bought mine based on a recommendation from a spoonbill fishing guide that changed all his seats out to these, and I recommend them to everyone I meet now too.


----------

